# Man kept wife’s body in freezer for 10 years



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

This is why I don't clean.

http://www.sacbee.com/2011/05/26/3657857/official-man-kept-wifes-body-in.html


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

After 10 yrs, I'm sure she had a bad case of freezer burn.


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

I wonder how they came up with the 10 year mark. When something is frozen, especially in a deep freezer, it stops the aging. Maybe he put a newspaper with the day of her death in with her. hmm....


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I wonder if he kept his hamburger meat in there, too, or was afraid if he did there might be a mixup?


----------



## stagehand1975 (Feb 22, 2010)

We had a guy up here in NY keep his wife in a 55 gallon drum for 10 years or longer. He kept that drum in one of public storage lockers. She was only discovered when the guy stopped paying the bill and the storage place went to remove his stuff. I think.this was some time in the late 80s early 90s.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

stagehand- don't give my husband any ideas....


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Note to self- Clean out back freezer & toss out/recycle expired meat...


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Zurgh said:


> Note to self- Clean out back freezer & toss out/recycle expired meat...


Ok, call me stupid, but how do you _recycle_ expired meat?

Oh, and I just wanted to point out - we aren't hearing any stories of wives keeping hubby's body around for 10 years. Noooooo sireee! Get that dude OUTTA HERE!


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Dixie said:


> Ok, call me stupid, but how do you _recycle_ expired meat?...


I'd never call you stupid, there are no stupid questions... 
...but just trust me when I say, you *REEEALLY* don't wanna' know...:smilevil:


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Zurgh said:


> I'd never call you stupid, there are no stupid questions...
> ...but just trust me when I say, you *REEEALLY* don't wanna' know...:smilevil:


Hahaha, I'm sure I don't. I think I will just continue to call "recycled expired meat"..... menudo.


----------



## infestdead (Aug 3, 2010)

i cant believe the freezer was just on his back porch not trying to hid it to well i can see it now hey billy (grandson) go grab you grandpa a ice cream sandwich its right next to your grandma it the freezer on the porch shes just gaurding them from getting stolen, lol


----------

